
China unveils digital ID card linked to Tencent’s WeChat - LrnByTeach
https://www.ft.com/content/3e1f00e2-eac8-11e7-bd17-521324c81e23
======
LrnByTeach
Here is the tweet that sums itup (a credible source: VC firm A16z partner)
[https://twitter.com/conniechan/status/958765216338132992](https://twitter.com/conniechan/status/958765216338132992)

Tencent Credit has been rolled out nationwide in China:

a score of 300-850 points based on historical data from WeChat and QQ. A good
score gives users access to credit, installment payment shopping, and deposit
free rentals of bikes and apartments.

\---------

Anonymity on WeChat is already virtually nonexistent. China has phased in a
real-name registration requirement for mobile phone numbers since 2013, and
all WeChat accounts must be linked to a mobile phone number.

~~~
applecrazy
Is google voice not a thing in China?

~~~
yladiz
Google isn't really a thing in China.

~~~
vfulco
Translate works very well. The other services are nil which is a real bummer
trying to build a lean startup.

